# Gigantic GloRing



## Virgo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong forum, but I couldn't find one more suitable. 

Anyone see or have one of these?






I can't remember if I got mine here at CPF or off of ebay, but I've had it for about 4 years now. It is still glowing, although I'm sure not as brightly as it once did. The date on the back is 2-88, making it older than some CPF members. It says "ISOLITE" Safety Light Corp., Bloomsburg, PA 17815 and has a couple of the radiation symbols on the back, along with the amount of tritium contained.

edit: also, the picture is not mine, but I think I saved it when I made the purchase. It's much clearer than the pic I would have to take with my cell phone, plus, it gives a good size comparison.


----------



## Haz (Jul 27, 2006)

Virgo, with that size, that thing looks like it will glow pretty well, any photos with the lights turned off?


----------



## Radio (Jul 27, 2006)

How much H3 is in it? It must have had 15 to 20Ci at time of manufacture. The half life of H3 ia approx 12 years so it has gone through about 1.5 Half lifes. Should still be good for another 5 or ten years.


----------



## Virgo (Jul 27, 2006)

Haz said:


> Virgo, with that size, that thing looks like it will glow pretty well, any photos with the lights turned off?


 

I think tritium has a half-life of 10-12 years, and this one is over 18 years old, so it may have lost its original brightness. It was already 14 or so when I got it, so I have no idea how much it has dimmed. In complete darkness, it's still pretty obvious. I could try to photograph it tonight, but would be shocked if anything showed up. My only camera is on my phone and is primitive (even by cell phone camera standards).


----------



## Virgo (Jul 27, 2006)

Radio said:


> How much H3 is in it? It must have had 15 to 20Ci at time of manufacture. The half life of H3 ia approx 12 years so it has gone through about 1.5 Half lifes. Should still be good for another 5 or ten years.


 
On the back, it says: contains (7.2 or 2.2, I can't quite make out the first #) curies tritium. Looks like 7.2 edit: nope, Merkava says 2.2 

I might see if I can get a decent pic of the metallic sticker on back.


----------



## Merkava (Jul 27, 2006)

That picture was taken by CPF member, flashlight and posted in the old CPF Forum.

It was manufactured in Feb. 1988 and contains 2.2 curies Tritium. 
Yes, it is still glowing after 18 years but has seen brighter days. I can still read with it in the dark.


~*~Merkava~*~

Click HERE for Nite Tritium Glowrings
Click HERE for Tritium Vials
Click HERE for DIY Tritium Glowrings


----------



## Virgo (Jul 27, 2006)

I was on the old forum in 2002; I wonder if I got it from Flashlight? I can find some old posts of mine, where I signed my name, but "***DONOTDELETE***" shows as my username and it shows that I had been a member since 1969. (Roughly 5 years before I made my appearance here on Earth)
Here's a link to one example:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/10356



You can still read by yours?! I haven't tried, but it will give me something to do tonight. It's definitely not as bright as the green glo-ring I just got from you. (That would be insane) 
Do you know what they were originally for? Seems like someone mentioned that they were used to mark aircraft exits, etc.


----------



## xpitxbullx (Jul 27, 2006)

Those are theater aisle markers. Who wants to start a group buy and get some fresh ones.

Jeff


----------



## Norm (Jul 27, 2006)

xpitxbullx said:


> Those are theater aisle markers. Who wants to start a group buy and get some fresh ones.
> 
> Jeff



:naughty: Yes if the price is right.


----------



## Jerb (Jul 28, 2006)

a group buy would be sick if you can find some at a reasonable price


----------



## M.TEX (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok that's sweet ! I would love to get my hand in one of this....

M.TEX


----------



## Virgo (Jul 28, 2006)

xpitxbullx said:


> Those are theater aisle markers. Who wants to start a group buy and get some fresh ones.
> 
> Jeff


 

Yep, you're right. It finally dawned on me to do a google search and I came up with this.
http://www.isolite.com/selfluminous/specsheets/model2088.htm

Same model # and everything

Cheers,
V


----------



## Radio (Jul 28, 2006)

Boy Oh Boy, I am SOOOOOO In, 



:lolsign:


----------



## twentysixtwo (Jul 28, 2006)

Looks like I may know a source for ~$30-$35 each......


----------



## Radio (Jul 28, 2006)

Then I'm in for FOUR


----------



## luigi (Jul 28, 2006)

Very interesting!


----------



## Virgo (Jul 28, 2006)

twentysixtwo said:


> Looks like I may know a source for ~$30-$35 each......


 
Really? That sounds reasonable. I would definitely be interested in a few at those prices.


----------



## twentysixtwo (Jul 28, 2006)

Started a GB Feeler

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1522093

Hey Radio - Howzabout "All your cowbell are belong to us?"


----------



## nrk (Jul 28, 2006)

I'd be in for a couple.

Thanks. ;-nrk


----------



## cave dave (Jul 28, 2006)

As long as they are not from 1998! LOL


----------



## Virgo (Jul 28, 2006)

cave dave said:


> As long as they are not from 1998! LOL


 
Hi Cave Dave,
Mine is from 1988. February, also. Must be from the same batch that Merkava got his from.


----------



## ddaadd (Jul 28, 2006)

I would like 2 please!


----------



## AlexGT (Jul 28, 2006)

These seem pretty big do we need a NRC permit or something? I wonder if the tube can be removed from the case


----------



## gregw (Jul 28, 2006)

What's the estimated size of the actual tritium tube?


----------



## Threepio (Jul 29, 2006)

Another thing you can consider is the self-luminous EXIT signs, the ones that use Tritium vials to form the letters. I recently got some of these, they had "expired" and I volunteered to handle the "disposal". I was given six signs, each containing 16 tubes. The tubes are about 3/16" diameter, and of three lengths, from 2" to 3" long. My signs were "10 year" signs, and are 15 years old. The tubes are bright! Slightly less intense than a standard glow-ring, but the much greater surface area makes them much brighter.
What I'm (eventually) getting at, is that at about $300 for one of these signs, new, your price per tube would be pretty reasonable, less than an individual marker. You just have to put the tube in something to protect it. Just a thought!
--Bob


----------



## teststrips (Aug 14, 2006)

Virgo said:


> "ISOLITE" Safety Light Corp., Bloomsburg, PA 17815



Whoa... bloomsburg is about 45 minutes from where I live... I think I'm going to try to get a factory tour.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 1, 2006)

If tritium is an alfa emitter; and alfa doesn't go through the plastic case; why do these things excite Geiger counters? 

=MM


----------



## billw (Sep 2, 2006)

reptiles said:


> If tritium is an alfa emitter


tritium isn't an alpha emitter; it can't be (the whole nucleus is smaller
than an alpha particle.) It emits a beta particle (electron, 6.5keV) and
turns into helium three (one of the neutrons becomes a proton.)


----------

